# Looking for those wanting to be parents!



## sarsmccabe (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all

My name is Sarah and I will be 21 in January.  I have two lovely little girls and since falling pregnant with my first in 2005 I have decided I want to be a surrogate mother for a someone wanting children.  I cant imagine what it must be like to not be able to have children.  

Look forward to hearing from people.
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

you sound like a lovely person hun.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I don't mean to put a dampener on your obvious enthusiasm.

There is a lot of information available on the internet on this and many sites.  I am sure you will be able to help some deserving couple - but take your time in making decisions. You may want to also have a look at COTS or SUK websites.  There are certain laws in the UK that govern Surrogacy.  It is illegal for  IPs to advertise for a surrogate and vice versa.  Its a tricky business sometimes.

Good Luck with everything and I hope you are able to fulfill your hopes of helping someone.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Sarah,
What a wondeful thing to want to do for a childless couple, we are currently on our last try with our surrogate, it isn't an easy road, but there are many IP's out there, Im also a member of SUK and recommend you join the SUK boards as they contain loads of information and you can ask other surrogates questions etc....
Sam
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck and what a wonderful thing to do
L x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck my dear!  Like Fruitbat and Nostalgicsam, I'm with SUK and would recommend that you hang out on the boards a bit over there (surrogacyuk.org) to chat with surrogates and get your first questions answered.  There's a really good guide to surrogacy too, which will help you understand a bit better what's involved.

On behalf of whichever lucky couple you end up helping, thank you, and good luck!  

Fx

/links


----------



## cbizzies (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, being someone who has been through IVF resulting in embies being placed into a gestational surrogate, I would like to say that you are making a great decision.  
While there is a lot for you to think about, and questions to get answered, don't let people put you off wanting to help those in need.  What you would be doing is selfless and wonderful to say the least.  If I myself didn't have problems needing a surrogate, I would def be 1 myself!
Once you receive some answers, I would say you need to think of whether you want to be a straight or gestational surrogate and surrogacyuk.org could be the place to receive more information to make an informed decision.

Good luck and well done on your initial thought process on wanting to help someone!!!!
Ca x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there.

Having read the replies to your post they have given you a lot of information and guidance.  

As a Gestational (or Host) Surrogate I would echo their thoughts completely.  Even if you do not end up joining COTS or SUK, its still worthwhile spending time on their sites to collect valuable information and thoughts from other Surrogates and IPs.  I am not a member but found both these sites invaluable for providing information and possible pitfalls along the way.

In short, my advice to you would be, as you are still young, do not rush yourself into doing anything. Research, research and research some more.  It took me a good couple of years to decide to take this route and as a rough guide, some take even longer than that.  Whats important is that it is 100% right for you. 

Good luck!


Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Wise words Amanda, do take your time Sarah, I wish you much luck and look forward to following your journey.
xx


----------



## lelly (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Just seem your post and it is indeed a wonderfull thing you wish to do, My name is melanie (Lelly) and Rob and I are intended IPs still looking there is alot of help and advise here on these pages    and cots suk etc so have a look at all the available information and contact me any time if we can be of any help.... good luck sweetie

love 

Lelly xxxxxxxxxx


----------

